# White Chocolate



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

This may sound odd, but is it possible that eating white chocolate can reduce D?


----------



## Spookycat (Nov 14, 2010)

(wow this message board is slow to load) ok I got that comment out of the way lol!!! You comment does not seem odd to me!!Regular chocolate is VERY constipating for me. One little chocolate chip and I get constipated for days and then in a bad mood LOL! In fact, when my diarrhea gets out of hand or even loose BMs that are kind of messy if you know what I mean, I will reach for some chocoate and that usually firms them up a bit for a few days. If I eat chocolate on my good days with no IBS diarrhea, then I get constipated. As for white chocolate, I don't get constipated at all when I eat it so I personally would say not white chocolate but regular milk or dark chocolate might help you as it can me. White chocolate is missing an ingredient that regular chocolate has, so technically it is not considered true chocolate. I would say experiment and give it a try what have you got to lose? Good luck!


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Spookycat, I wish that worked for me! Personally, I've noticed White Chocolate makes things worse for me, so I guess its going to be constantly different, person to person.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

thePIXEL said:


> Wow Spookycat, I wish that worked for me! Personally, I've noticed White Chocolate makes things worse for me, so I guess its going to be constantly different, person to person.


Now I eat any chocolate - and it's D all the way!


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Something is binding me up, today was the first day in 3.5 years I did not even need to go to the can. I've had persistent D and loose stools 2-7 times a day for that time. The only thing I can point to is the white chocolate I have become hooked on, eating half a bar a day (maybe 20-40g) in an effort to stop other types of snacking on chips and cookies etc. Mind you, I still have some of those too.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well this is one of THE most tasty treatments I have heard of! May it continue for you!!!(And I must admit.... I am a teensy jealous.







LOL)


----------

